# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Calculate Years of Service

## Jerry

I am trying to find a formula for determining years of service using a Hire
Date and then today's date without having another column for today's date.  I
enter my hire dates as mm/dd/yyyy and what to display years of service only
(no months-days).  How can I make that work?
Thanks,
Jerry

----------


## Ron de Bruin

Hi Jerry

Try
=DATEDIF(A2,TODAY(),"y")



--
Regards Ron de Bruin
http://www.rondebruin.nl



"Jerry" <Jerry@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:2A1C4774-8132-4114-B302-7825B113D2EB@microsoft.com...
>I am trying to find a formula for determining years of service using a Hire
> Date and then today's date without having another column for today's date.  I
> enter my hire dates as mm/dd/yyyy and what to display years of service only
> (no months-days).  How can I make that work?
> Thanks,
> Jerry

----------


## Alan

I assume you want the figure by using only one cell. If an employee started
on the 19th of May 1978 try
=(TODAY()-DATE(1978,5,19))/365.25
Regards,
"Jerry" <Jerry@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:2A1C4774-8132-4114-B302-7825B113D2EB@microsoft.com...
>I am trying to find a formula for determining years of service using a Hire
> Date and then today's date without having another column for today's date.
> I
> enter my hire dates as mm/dd/yyyy and what to display years of service
> only
> (no months-days).  How can I make that work?
> Thanks,
> Jerry

----------


## Gilles Desjardins

Hi Jerry,
If you activate the Analysis ToolPak (tools, add-ins) you can get the
"NETWORKDAYS" function, which does not include the weekends or holidays(when
listed). This is normally done to figure out pentionable time by HR
personnel.

Gilles

"Jerry" <Jerry@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:2A1C4774-8132-4114-B302-7825B113D2EB@microsoft.com...
>I am trying to find a formula for determining years of service using a Hire
> Date and then today's date without having another column for today's date.
> I
> enter my hire dates as mm/dd/yyyy and what to display years of service
> only
> (no months-days).  How can I make that work?
> Thanks,
> Jerry

----------


## Myrna Larson

Just curious, but who calculates this in days? Where I worked (a university)
it was decimal years, i.e 5.03, 28.72, 30.15, etc.

On Sat, 19 Feb 2005 09:52:58 -0500, "Gilles Desjardins"
<gilles.desjardins3@sympatico.ca> wrote:

>listed). This is normally done to figure out pentionable time by HR
>personnel.

----------


## Gilles Desjardins

Don't know Myrna, I would think that calculating by days is more accurate.
But this is just a guess.
Gilles

"Myrna Larson" <anonymous@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:tdef119vtfpck2mpnd0ogvh0ln9dp3o2qs@4ax.com...
> Just curious, but who calculates this in days? Where I worked (a
> university)
> it was decimal years, i.e 5.03, 28.72, 30.15, etc.
>
> On Sat, 19 Feb 2005 09:52:58 -0500, "Gilles Desjardins"
> <gilles.desjardins3@sympatico.ca> wrote:
>
>>listed). This is normally done to figure out pentionable time by HR
>>personnel.
>

----------

